# Grubhub



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just finished signing up for Grubhub and scheduled to start delivering on Monday but I havent received my hot/cold bags yet. Does anyone know how long it takes for them to send it to you? If I dont get it by Monday I was just going to use my Doordash bag since its red. Also how are the tips compared to DD? I am def happy with the tips with DD but deliveries just take too long. Ideally I want to do 2 deliveries per hour minimum. With DD I can usually only do 7-8 orders in a 5 hour shift. I will still be doing DD/PM/UE but I want to see how GH is. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Well gh can take a while to get the bags. The tips are basically the same as DD but I find gh customers to be a lot nicer. Gh by far is suppior to DD in so many way. The down side to gh is the blocks. They just changed it to the app now and there are three tiers to get blocks. If you don't be committed to keeping all your commitments you won't get priority scheduling which means you will be in the general tier sucking hind teet and get no blocks. But that does depend on your area. Priority with gh is key to getting any kind of blocks that are worth it. The ones who don't drop blocks and accept 85% of orders will get priority scheduling on thursdays. Which means you will get first pick of al the blocks. If you get Friday or Saturday you are basically getting what's left over . That's the thing with gh.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Shinezz said:


> Well gh can take a while to get the bags. The tips are basically the same as DD but I find gh customers to be a lot nicer. Gh by far is suppior to DD in so many way. The down side to gh is the blocks. They just changed it to the app now and there are three tiers to get blocks. If you don't be committed to keeping all your commitments you won't get priority scheduling which means you will be in the general tier sucking hind teet and get no blocks. But that does depend on your area. Priority with gh is key to getting any kind of blocks that are worth it. The ones who don't drop blocks and accept 85% of orders will get priority scheduling on thursdays. Which means you will get first pick of al the blocks. If you get Friday or Saturday you are basically getting what's left over . That's the thing with gh.


I emailed them and they sent me a package in 2 days. Ive only delivered for GH for 2 days but I have to say you are correct about them so far. My first 5 orders were all @$7 counting tip so I was a little disappointed but then I got a $31 tip and 2 more good ones after that. I love not having to worry about fast food or coffee orders


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Does GrubHub have in-app tipping like Postmates?


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

GH tips are up front so you see the tip after you accept. There is a default of like $2.40 so you will never see a 0 or pending. So no nothing like pm.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have my own pizza bags. You can find them online but I bought mine from a restaurant for $27 each I need two more. I'm taking four deliveries from Chicago's home of chicken and Waffles at times and with winter coming up I want to keep the food as warm as I can.


----------

